# 2006 Tuscany....



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Here she is, in all her glory. I finished building her this weekend. I just have to cut the steerer, I think I'm happy with the stem height, but will wait another few rides to make sure.

The bike handles very well, and seems very stiff. Those oversize tubes are super cool, thanks to Litespeed for creating this masterpiece.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

congrats, looks nice

you really like red (RED) hah, lol

What size? What components?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks, my past two bikes have had blue accents, so I decided to go with red.

The frame is new, '06 Tuscany, size 61cm.

Campagnolo Record 9 speed, full Carbon, w/Campy compact carbon cranks
Thomson Elite Masterpiece seatpost
Selle San Marco Aspide saddle, very comfy
Cinelli Solida Bar/Stem
Look PP 296 pedals
Mavic Kysrium Wheelset (training only), I have Campagnolo Vento Deep Dish (late '90s) aero wheels for long rides and races.


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

She is a beaut Clark!

Seriously, I thought the '06 large red decals here hideous. I can change my mind, right?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a sweet looking ride, enjoy!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

carb850 said:


> She is a beaut Clark!
> 
> Seriously, I thought the '06 large red decals here hideous. I can change my mind, right?


Thanks, BTW, the my name is Allan 

I wasn't sure about the red decals at first, but rather than complain, I tried to figure out how to make them look the best.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Alway great to see another Litespeed. Please post a ride report after you get a few miles on it.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

carb850 said:


> She is a beaut Clark!


Gotta love Vacation!! "That there Clark is an RV. Now don't you go falling in love with it..."


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe I need to start using quotes with that line.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone, and thanks for the clarification :blush2:


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

As much as I don't like those riv-nuts and exotic tube shapes, I have to say that the curved seatstay triangle looks very sexy and the traditional geometry looks very classy. Have fun!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

If you have not had the pleasure of seeing the Tuscany in person, the tubes are not quite as exotic as the look in the photographs on Litepseed's website (or my image for that matter). The crease on the TT and DT are much more rounded in reality.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

*Sweet ride*



IcemanYQQ said:


> Here she is, in all her glory. I finished building her this weekend. I just have to cut the steerer, I think I'm happy with the stem height, but will wait another few rides to make sure.
> 
> The bike handles very well, and seems very stiff. Those oversize tubes are super cool, thanks to Litespeed for creating this masterpiece.


Hey Allan, congratulation on your new Tuscany, all the more since that you put it together yourself! She seems to be, btw, the first '06 model pictured on the LS forum.
Eager to read a ride report after you have put a few miles on her.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes! Great looking ride with all the red accents! If I liked yellow a little more, I would do something similar with my 2005, but I don't want to incur the wrath of the "you can't ride yellow unless you earned it" clan.  

I took an idea from you and lowered my stem 15mm, so it looks like yours! I do need it lower one way or the other, but I just flipped a spacer around for now. If I like it, I'll *maybe* have it cut down. Or maybe I'll just leave it. Maybe some day I'll want it higher again since my back is becoming increasingly sensitive these days...

Nice ride! Welcome to the family!!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

> I took an idea from you and lowered my stem 15mm, so it looks like yours! I do need it lower one way or the other, but I just flipped a spacer around for now. If I like it, I'll *maybe* have it cut down. Or maybe I'll just leave it. Maybe some day I'll want it higher again since my back is becoming increasingly sensitive these days...


I have since cut it down, I ended up leaving the stem where it is in the photograph, it was very comfortable and measured the same as my old bike. Better to leave it looking funny for a few days than cut the steerer... it's pretty tough to add length to a steer tube


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I have since cut it down, I ended up leaving the stem where it is in the photograph, it was very comfortable and measured the same as my old bike. Better to leave it looking funny for a few days than cut the steerer... it's pretty tough to add length to a steer tube


I hear you. My wrench (probably one the best here in the Twin Cities - IMHO) told me to try it out by taking one of the spacers out from under it (15mm) and riding it like that for a while to see if it was really what I wanted to do. He's good that way - he MAKES me have patience and not make rash decisions. In my book, that is what makes a good mechanic a GREAT mechanic. 

I was trying to make the measurements between my Teramo and Tuscany virtually identical, and find that I always felt much more upright on the Tuscany. After flipping around the spacer, the ground-to-handlebar measurement is now identical - I'm hoping it will make the bike feel a little more "stretched out" similar to how I feel on the Teramo, even though the Saddle-to-center stem measurements are the same. Since the virtual measurement of the frame are the same, I think this should do the trick. It will just look a little odd, but I may just get used to it and leave it.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there an differences btw 05 Tuscany and O6/07??

I found an 05 brand new Tuscany frame in Aus and it has been heavily discounted, Agonising over getting this frame and building it up with everything I want over compromising and getting new Archon T1 or Moots Vamoots SL


----------



## mbakercad (Jul 1, 2003)

I think the 05 had the integrated headset were the newer once have went back to the traditional headset. Also, there could be a difference in forks. I think my Tuscany is a 05 and it came with a real design (Litespeed house brand). I have seen some of the newer one offered with Easton forks.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

TiDreaming said:


> Is there an differences btw 05 Tuscany and O6/07??
> 
> I found an 05 brand new Tuscany frame in Aus and it has been heavily discounted, Agonising over getting this frame and building it up with everything I want over compromising and getting new Archon T1 or Moots Vamoots SL


Archon is definitely beautiful but overpriced. Go custom (Lynskey comes to mind) for less. The ONLY downside is the wait, and even their top-o-the-line level 4 6/4 ti frame is less. If you want 3/2.5 you could save even more (and gain some durability). The Moots would be nice as well and save you some $. 
-B


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

The Tuscany is an awesome road bike; I love to ride mine every day sometimes twice a day!


----------

